# Issues with Heat pressing embroidered patches



## Orleanse (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey Y'all, 

My business has begun to venture into embroidered patches. And one thing we've been doing is heat pressing them on to hats. Some designs look great, other embroidered designs end up having a 'smashed' down look to them which I hate. 

I know that there are other glues as well as sewing for alternative options but was hoping anyone else had experience in this area with heat pressing patches. Just wondering if there's a way I can avoid that smashed look or if that's just inevitable. 

Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## T-Shirtprinter (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe too much pressure?


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

I heat press patches onto biker shirts and stuff. Most patches don't have a very good heat activated glue on the back. I use ones that have the best type of heat activated glue you can find on the back and I find you still need a LOT of pressure to insure the patch sticks and stays.

So I don't think you can get around having a flat looking surface on the patch, as you just need so much pressure to make them stick. Maybe hat patches don't need as much, I'm not sure. But yeah, all patches I use come out very flat and well pressed looking.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Have ya'll tried a higher temp and shorter press time? We do iron on embroidered patches on hats frequently, with minimal issues. We press at 320º for about 4-5 seconds, every now and then you get one where the adhesive didn't make it all the way to the marrowed edge, but besides that, they look great and hold up well. Pic attached for reference.


----------

